# is there an easy way to breed fish???



## bettaangel (Aug 25, 2008)

I really need to breed my male and female bettas, but I want to do it without buying anything can you help???


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Need? I think that's a subjective word...

Bettas require a lot of knowledge, research and planning. Basically, NO, you cannot breed them without buying anything. Or, you could breed them, but you would be giving all their offspring a death sentence.

For one thing, when the fry get older every single male will need to be separated or they will kill each other.

You also need to feed the fry a variety of microscopic live food.

I'd advise doing a lot more reading before jumping into this.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with okiemavis 100%. You can't just throw them together and hope for the best. You really have to know what you're doing.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a question in relation to what okiemavis said. I know that you have to separate the males so they don't fight, but how do you know when you separate them? When they are nearly full grown? Or much earlier?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you separate them as soon as they start showing signs of aggression. The fry will start fighting among themselves. The males all need individual containers and the females can be kept together, at least for awhile.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

There is no 'easy' way of breeding them. It takes time and money (and a lot of space) invested to breed betta.
Things you need to successfully breed betta fish:
~Larger tank ie 20 gallon long or greater for the breeding/spawn tank
~Adequate lighting
~A variety of meaty, high-protein foods to feed to your breeding pair to condition them before sticking them together. Bloodworms, fruit flies (and their larvae) and mosquito larvae are common foods I hear used. Unconditioned bettas normally will not spawn, instead, they will beat each other to a bloody pulp.
~Heater(s) to keep the breeding/spawn tank at appropriate temp. Too cold and most of the eggs will not hatch, and the few that do will likely have difficulty properly developing their labyrinth organ as they grow, and so will probably also die.
~Fry food - no, betta pellets and/or flakes will not work, they can't eat it yet. You need microworms, infusoria, vinegar eels and/or other microscopically small LIVE food sources for the betta fry that will need to be cultured in advance or your fry will starve to death within the first three to five days.
~Grow out tanks for all the male betta fry. Lots of 'em. Every single male will need to go into it's own tank once you can determine it's a male, otherwise they will start fighting their siblings and killing each other. These tanks should be at least a gallon in size and also need to be heated adequately. 

And need? You don't _need_ to breed betta fish. You _want_. There is a difference. Lots of us _want_ to breed bettas. None of us_ need_ to breed them.

Amones369 - Betta fry will begin taking on adult finnage somewhere between 2.5 and 3 months of age normally, and it is generally by this time that most breeders recommend you separate the males out. By this time you should be able to spot the oviposters on the females, and the males will be growing out longer finnage and begin showing aggressive male traits like flaring. The male should be separated out as soon as you can safely confirm they are male at this point in time, or they will soon fall to attacking each other for dominance. I have heard that some breeders do not even like leaving any of the fry together, and around this time EVERY betta from the spawn gets its own tank, male or female. Most breeders seem to think that it is okay to leave most of the females toghether for a while though, and that it's just the male that must be separated.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info, Nataku! I see you've been doing a lot of research.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

^_~ I have been pouring over every site I've been able to find for the past several weeks on the topic of betta breeding, found a lot of good info.... found a lot of people who also unsuccessfully tried and failed. 

Also found a LFS (okay, well, maybe not quite local, they're a fair drive from my house) who specializes in tropical fish, primarily chiclids and bettas, and breeds quite a bit of his own stock. It's been one of the best looking fish stores I've been to yet, I was only able to spot one dead fish in a grow out tank for some chiclids (not my speciality, so I couldn't say what kind, but boy does he have a lot of different types) in the whole place and not a single case of fin rot, ich or velvet! He was very happy and willing to talk, and had a lot of good info to share about his years of betta and fish in general breeding. Took me around and showed me a lot of his breeding tanks out in greenhouses and everything, was really cool. I think I'll try a couple of his techniques if'n I ever work up the moxy and time to attempt betta breeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! It would be quite an experience to breed and raise your own bettas.


----------



## Virus (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm actually looking to begin trying to breed Bettas.
So far I've bred Dalmation Mollies, but I grew a bit tiered of the easiness of it. 
I'm looking for more of an adventure when breeding fish.
And you have to admit, Betta's are gorgeous fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they are. Just do your research first.


----------



## Virus (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm more than planning on that, Drama.
No worries.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to hear that. So many people just throw them in a gallon bowl, let them spawn then come on here and say "my bettas just spawned in a gallon bowl, I've got fry now and I have no idea what to do next or what to feed them! " So its great to hear that you are prepared.


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

i have been trying to breed myself. i have found rude people on this site just because you ask a question.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We aren't trying to be rude. We just want to make sure that you are prepared and informed about breeding.Its a big responsiblilty. You said you've done your research and thats great. So you know what to expect when you get over a hundred fry and you know how to feed them and house them.


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

i do have a question though before i breed them if my female, ever gets big and her white spot shows up, what to feed my baby fish a web site said inforsia but i have no idea what that is and some people say egg yolk or newly hatched shrimp. not sure where to get the newly hatched shrimp though. the lady at the pet store said to not put anything in the tank when i breed them like rocks. the breeding itself seems easy when they are ready. but taking care of the babies is going to hard to save everyone. i have 3 tanks one for the female and one for the babies and one for the male when its time to take him out. and i have a heater cause it says to put a heater in their tank. so i did.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Infusonia is like microscopic protozoa. I have no idea how to grow it. The fry need to eat live food. You will need a 20 gallon tank for breeding.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If you haven't got the live food worked out yet, then your not ready to breed them yet either.
It can take weeks to get infusoria growing.
If you had done the research like you claim, then You should have known that and had it grown, or other live food ready before you even attempted the mating...
your talking like you don't have that worked out yet, Yet your ready to mate them??

Ya the Rude one returns...

You need to get the details worked out first before you ask about why the female has not got eggs yet,
You wanna be glad she doesn't yet. 
once you get eggs and if the male does his thing correctly you will have young fry within 24 to 48 hours!
Wheres the food for them now.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> it said that it only takes about 48 hours for infusoria to grow


And I assume you have grown it then?

I have and it can take up to two weeks to grow if your lucky.

Some manage to get it in 48 hours, but don't necessarily count on that when young are waiting..

I'm not trying to be mean to you, Just trying to help you, But somehow you refuse to listen, 
So I guess you'll do whatever you do, 

But don't ask for help and then slam someone when they try.. That's being plain rude


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

your not trying to help your just being plain rude.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

She is trying to help, you are apparently simply too dense to listen. Chicklet is providing you with good advice which you really ought to be thanking her for providing, it is you who posts here with no pertinent information and only insults. If you are not willing to accept the help the forum members here offer, then don't post and we won't be able to be so 'rude' as to try to help you.


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

i think all of you are rude. i was only rude back when she said something. and maybe if you took the time out of your pathetic little lives to ask questions instead of asuming then maybe we wouldnt have problems


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

elizabethjbrown said:


> i was only rude back when she said something.


If someone's rude to you, there's no need to be rude back. That's just dagum immature behavior.

:-D Just pointing out the obvious. *moves along*


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

If you claim to have done research on breeding bettas, why are you here asking the most elementary questions about it?.....I'm not berating you, its just a simple question......I just read through the whole post and no one has been rude to you.........You refuse to take good advice and just want someone to tell you what you want to hear.......Breeding fish other than bettas can be a chore, and i imagine with fish like bettas that need to be seperated it is really daunting..........I cant imagine doing water changes on over a 100 little cups everyday..........You claim you have people who will buy your offspring for $1......I think thats great, but i doubt it is 100 people...............Lets say its 70 people (Thats a generous number)........You still will have 30 to get rid of..........Are you ready for 30 two and a half gallon tanks all over your house?.........

There are homemade recipes for inforsuria (Spelling), i believe on this site and at other places on the net........As other members said, it could take up to 2 weeks for it to hatch..........You will need this food for the fry, or you will be netting alot of fry from your tank............Dont enter this breeding thing lightly, be prepared.........People here are very passionate about fish and when they see an inexperienced person trying to breed a fish such as bettas, they are gonna tell you the correct (in their opinion) way to do it..........


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ahhhh!

Try www.teradoty.com/bettas for an easy way. Be sure to add plants for the female, also just move the fry to a large tank at 3 weeks of age, change 50% of the water every day, remove the female and then the male.


----------

